# !995 Maxima SE motor swap



## blazerfan1023 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm doing a motor swap on my 95 SE 5spd. Bought what i was told a 95 motor but turned out to be a 97. Its already in the car. The air intake is slightly different.... more sensors and vaccum hoses. Is there any way to make the motor run properly by bypassing the sensor and evtra components and vaccum lines. Or do I have to relace the whole intake with the old?:wtf:


----------



## blazerfan1023 (Feb 14, 2010)

I meant the Air intake manifold its self is different


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You could use the intake manifold from your 95 motor.


----------

